# Bought a Surefire M3 on impulse, quick overall impressions



## ebow86 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I received my NIB Surefire M3 last week and I though I would just throw out some quick impressions of the light. Feels like a tank, extremely well built like all my other surefire's, though this one here might be a notch above your average surefire (6P C2 etc). Another fellow highly respected well known flashaholic informed me long ago the when he has compared the p90/p91 vs the M3's MN10/MN11 the M3's lamps are brighter, whiter, for longer, even though it's the same power source and similar output ratings. After doing some testing these last few days I can say that is definitely the case here. The reflector of the M3 is indeed larger and throws farther, but the MN type lamps of the M3 are definitely a step above the P style lamps in my opinion. Through my testing the M3's lamps appear the be brighter and whiter throughout the entire burn-time than the P90/P91.

I specifically did not want the M3T when making this purchase. I have various other turboheaded surefire's and I am perfectly aware that the beams are more intense and farther reaching over the standard bezels, however, I find that with the stock sized bezel on the M3 the light is perfectly balanced and gives you significantly more performance over the standard 1.25 surefire bezels, but at the same time you can get that increase in performance over the 1.25 bezel without being weighed down with a large turbohead, thus making this a perfect pocket carry light when you want more performance and throw over your standard 1.25 bezeled surefire, yet you don't want the weight or bulk of the turbohead. I love my turboheads, but I think the M3 is better suited to the stock 1.62 inch bezel IMO. 

Now the disappointing part. The M3 is specifically designed for use with a handgun using the grip ring in various different forms. I was aware of this before making the purchase, but from different reviews and peoples opinions it seemed like the M3 was also comfortable to use with standard types gripping. Unfortunately I find this not to be the case for myself. I have slightly larger than average hands for a 6 ft 1 large framed guy, and I find that when holding the M3 in your standard overhand type grip the grip ring along with the unusual type body make the light less than comfortable to hold. So the first thing I did was remove the grip ring and spacer rings and that made a big difference overall, the light is much more comfortable to hold now, but still not as comfortable as I would like it to be. 

So overall I am very happy with this light, and even though the grip isn't a comfortable as I would like it to be, with a little compromise and adjustment I can live with it. And considering this model is now discontinued I'm not going to be using it heavily and daily, it most likely is going to become a shelf queen for my collection.


----------



## oldways (Aug 8, 2011)

Good report!!!

The M3 is a good one.

As for it not being ergonomic for you, sorry about that. I am a big fellow too and find the M3, Z2 ,and such very nice for weak hand use with a handgun.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah it's strange. I had some extra cash and was strongly considering buying another A2, and there I was cruising ebay and saw a deal I couldn't refuse. I never had such an impulse buy in my flashaholic life, but I don't regret my purchase for a minute. Taking the grip rings and spacers off really makes the light so much more comfortable to hold in my opinion. I'm going to get a z48 when the funds permit.


----------



## ampdude (Aug 8, 2011)

The M3 is an awesome light. I really prefer to have the rubber grip rings and spacers myself though, rather than a smooth 'M4 notch' in the barrel.


----------



## kelmo (Aug 9, 2011)

If you can find a V40 holster, especially the last variant with the open bottom Surefire produced the M3 fits nicely in it. And thats with a lanyard attached to it (the pouch is baggy enough to allow the chord locks to ride inside) with a SW02 tailcap (the rubber boot forms a perfect plug for the bottom hole). The V40 with the sewn up bottom works but you have to stretch the opening to accommodate the cooling fins and you have to use the stock tailcap. That way you can strap it to your hip.

kelmo


----------



## ampdude (Aug 9, 2011)

Surefire has always made the best lights and the worst holsters. I don't use Surefire holsters too much except for show.


----------



## HotWire (Aug 9, 2011)

I think once you get the Z48 (or a McClicky) you will change your mine. I have 3 M3s and find them handy for all sorts of flashlight use. On some lights I prefer the twisty, but on this light the clicky will please you. There are several ways to get guilt-free lumens with rechargeable batteries. Enjoy!

(Edit) I changed one of my M3. I added a SW01 and Malkoff MD10). I moved the rings forward on that light.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 9, 2011)

My first impression of the light to be honest wasn't good, the feel of it that is. I just didn't like how it felt in the hands, and only a hour or 2 passed before I was considering selling it on the marketplace for a few bucks cheaper than what I paid for it. However, after removing the grip ring and spacers I found the grip to be much more comfortable, that's just my own opinion of course, although I can't be the only one who thinks so. 

It really is a unique purchase for in that, anytime I am going to spend a significant amount of money on a new light I always dig around, look at reviews, videos, etc, think about what I'm going to use it for specifically, and then carefully make my choice of purchase. Not the case here. I saw it on ebay brand new, thought about it for a few seconds, then hit buy. Now I'm the owner of a light I have overlooked so many times in the past and never thought I would own.


----------



## sween1911 (Aug 9, 2011)

Interesting. I personally think the combat style bodies with the grip rings make them more comfortable to hold. When you say overhand carry, I am guessing you mean the icepick grip, thumb on tailcap button? I have a Z3, which is pretty much the same in the grip area, and I find the grip ring sits right on my middle finger, giving me something to hold onto without having to grip the light too tightly. 

Have you tried removing the rubber spacer rings and JUST keeping the one flared ring on? Regardless, it's still a great light. A Lumens Factory Seraph head would be a great upgrade, but it is a turbo-style which increases the bezel diameter. I'm with you, the 3-cell non-turbo SF's give great light and are still portable.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 11, 2011)

sween1911 said:


> Interesting. I personally think the combat style bodies with the grip rings make them more comfortable to hold. When you say overhand carry, I am guessing you mean the icepick grip, thumb on tailcap button? I have a Z3, which is pretty much the same in the grip area, and I find the grip ring sits right on my middle finger, giving me something to hold onto without having to grip the light too tightly.
> 
> Have you tried removing the rubber spacer rings and JUST keeping the one flared ring on? Regardless, it's still a great light. A Lumens Factory Seraph head would be a great upgrade, but it is a turbo-style which increases the bezel diameter. I'm with you, the 3-cell non-turbo SF's give great light and are still portable.



Yeah I've tried leaving just the 2 spacers on, I find it ok but more comfortable with the rings off. And one can still use the cigar type grip on the light without the grip rings so. I don't think that the grip is bad on the M3, it's just that compaired to my 8NX/8AX G3 and so on, the grip on them is just so much better.


----------



## River17 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm very surprised that so many of you prefer the rings off the M3. I've always thought of the M3 as THE perfect flashlight for my own personal tastes/preferences, but I can't believe never even _thought _of what it would be like sans rings. I just tried it and I must say, you might be on to something. Certainly would take me a while to fully get used to, but I kind of like it.

Congratulations on your new light though, I remember how THRILLED I was when I finally saved up enough to pick up one for myself. One can make points against its size/weight, runtime, the fact that its an incan and not an LED and therefore faces the "limitations" of incans, etc... but as far as incandescents go, the M3 juuuust may be the perfect light in some unspeakably horrible circumstances in which you could only have ONE light. Can't get enough of it. And thanks for the heads up about the rings, y'all!


----------



## kelmo (Aug 12, 2011)

The MN11 LA really pleases. I took my M3 w/MN11 trick-or-treating with my Girls. Nobody hides from that beam!

I got one locked up with my personal protective gear at work with a full SC2.


----------



## U2VOODOO (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes the M3 bridges the gap! I really like the build quality, style and larger head, as well as the vertical or horizontal hot spot, depending upon need. I am hoping that a new LED high intensity head version will eventually be available.


----------



## Illum (Sep 4, 2011)

After using the turbohead-style lights, it's limitations with intermediate to short range illumination has become increasingly apparent. It was designed with one thing in mind: to reach what most pocket-able reflector lights have failed to accomplish. I stroked the balance between throw and spill using a seraph P7 on an M3 body...as buying an M3 head plus the lamp roughly equates to buying an LED head. Given the chance though, I may still consider an M3 head for ease of EDC. 

Having EDC'd everything from surefire M6s down to fenix E01s the perfect form factor for me is still the M3/T series. Of course, I wear cargo pants or kilts with decent pockets, if you are accustomed to wearing jeans... this form factor is definitely not for you


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 4, 2011)

As I said in my OP, I believe that the M3 fills a nice role in between the smaller 1.25 inch bezels and the 2.5 inch turboheads. You get a noticeable difference in throw and beam intensity of the 1.25 inch bezels, but at the same time you aren't weighed down with a large turbohead. I also believe that under most circumstances the M3 produces a more useful beam than the M3T does, although that turbohead is nice when you want to reach out and touch someone, question is whether or not it's worth the weight and size disadvantage.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 4, 2011)

I miss my M3's...had three hand helds at one time, and two weapon variants...still got my L6 with a spare KL2 to boot though...must say...while not the most useful of my lights, it is hands down, the most pleasurable to hold! And seeing them ride shot-gun with the raccoon agents on Resident Evil, makes me drool still!


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Sep 4, 2011)

I just purchased a used M3 from Marketplace with a Veleno Designs LED tower with a neutral tint XP-G, can't wait to get it to team up with my modded L6 which has a SSC P4 USX0H. The L6 was my 1st Surefire, a birthday present from my wife many years ago.


----------



## T45 (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking forward to using my M3....


----------



## Lodogg2221 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have large hands too, but never felt the rings were an issue at all. 
Something I did think of doing was to get some O-rings and fill the rest of the gap, just to see how that felt. Should give a nice grippy surface too...

Just got my MD10 in the mail today. Even on old batteries its noticeably brighter at a distance than my LX2, and has more spill too. 
Hopefully my other M3 will be in tomorrow and I can do a side by side with the Lumens factory EO M3, on fresh batteries. 
Heck, I guess I could do comparisons between the Surefire bulbs too....of course then Ill burn up all my batteries....maybe I should get some rechargeables...


----------



## nzgunnie (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd be interested in your impressions of the comparison between the MD10 and the various SF and LF bulbs.


----------

